# Sigh! Phase One P45 Digi, I Want One :(



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool 

But its only got 39 megapixels, pffft

http://www.vistek.ca/store/ProPhotoDigital...1-year-wnt.aspx


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


> Cool
> 
> But its only got 39 megapixels, pffft
> 
> http://www.vistek.ca/store/ProPhotoDigital...1-year-wnt.aspx


I bet an M4 would still shit on it :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Cool
> ...


No Mac, Leicas defaecate....

From on high, in many cases.

And as for Gandolfs...

A friend has Phase Ones for his 645s, and they are superb, but they're not fillum...

Tony's website


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Gandolf is a wizard.... I meant Gandolfi....

oops.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

chris l said:


> Gandolf is a wizard.... I meant Gandolfi....
> 
> oops.


Think I still have an old wooden one in the loft.....camera....not wizard :lol:

One day I will find every old camera I ever forgot I had :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Gandolf is a wizard.... I meant Gandolfi....
> ...


My father found a tea chest containing 40 odd cameras in the cupboard under his stairs; I stashed in there ten years ago in the middle of my divorce, for safety, and forgot all about it.

So I can't even rely on all of my cameras being in the house!


----------

